# Drilling and Bulk head fittings



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi,
I'm planning to drill an aquarium, I have a few questions beforehand.

-Is 5.5G standard tank drillable? 6mm thickness glass i believe.

-Where can I get a bulk head fittings and accesories from? (any recommendations or any cheap place?)

- Is 0.5" hole recommended for 5.5Gallon? Is there smaller fittings and drilling bit?


Thanks Let me know guys.


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

What's the hole for?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh. It would be for intake and outtake of the filter 
I was planning to use pvc for piping.

Thanks!


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm sure it can be done, as long as you use the proper drill bit, but I would definitely get in touch with the manufacturer just to be safe and clarify all the details/specifications. Bulk fittings can be found @ Big Al's I believe and probably Home Depot as well. Would you consider hang on pipes/tubes for your system? Just a thought, would save the hassle of having to drill through glass on a 5.5G


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

YOu need a diamond hole saw. Like this: 
http://www.princessauto.com/pal/en/Hole-Saws-And-Mandrels/1-3-4-in-Diamond-Hole-Saw/8280596.p
(not the right size but you can do the searching - A half inch bulkhead requires a 1-1/8" hole)

Best to order bulkheads form a place like MOPS. HD won't have them and Big Al's will be waaaaay overpriced )if they have them)
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/bulkheads-c-1_4_55.html

You need to make sure that the tank glass is NOT tempered. A small tank like that most likely won't be but make sure before you drill.

Here's how to find out if it is. 





You can use polarized sunglasses too.
Hope that helps.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

always agree with Jeff, but make sure what size you are ordering.

I suggest get Bulkhead first and Drill later based on the bulk heads

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

I gotta say, this is one special 5.5gal tank... what is in it for such a special treatment?
Never heard someone drilling something so small to be honest...


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you all!



Kurare said:


> I gotta say, this is one special 5.5gal tank... what is in it for such a special treatment?
> Never heard someone drilling something so small to be honest...


I was planning to build a shrimp rack consisting of 6 x 5.5Gallon tanks or 10G tall tanks. i didn't want to have an individual filter running for all those tanks, so I was planning to try and make a sump filtration for the rack. I'm going to start off with 2 x 5.5 Gallon tanks to give it a try.


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

AH I see, ever think about using a HOB overflow method into sump?
and if u build the rack right, you can use gravity to propel the water throughout all 6 or even 3 x 2 setup. etc etc...


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

For that matter, why not simply have sponge filters for each tank. All you'd need would be an air pump and tubing. Much easier.. and shrimp LOVE to feed off sponge filters.


----------



## crazymittens (Jul 26, 2012)

If you can wait, buy the diamond hole saw off Ebay. I've gotten all mine from there, super cheap, exact same stuff everyone else sells for 2x the price. For the hobbyist, does the job no issue.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

hi guys,
I have drilled one of my 5.5 g tank, and am currently on aquarium supplies,

My question now is,
How do I calculate which pump to use?
Is there a formula / website where I can calculate?

I'm planning to use 5.5 Gallon as a sump, 
with 2 x 5.5 gallon + (2 x 5.5 gallon in the future) eventually.

Let me know guys!

Thanks!


----------

